# Globaler Webalizer Login



## planet_fox (24. Aug. 2008)

ähm, is mir grad aufgefallen, was ist den das genau



> *Globaler Webalizer-Website-Statistik-Login*


----------



## Till (24. Aug. 2008)

Das bedeutet, dass es es eine Master-Passwort für die Websalizer Statistiken aller Webs gibt.


----------



## planet_fox (24. Aug. 2008)

Gut zu wissen



> Ein Login um sie alle zu Knechten


hilfreich seit wann gibts dass denn, glatt übersehen


----------



## Till (25. Aug. 2008)

> hilfreich seit wann gibts dass denn, glatt übersehen


Seit 2.2.20.


----------



## planet_fox (26. Aug. 2008)

Wenn ich das jetzt setze dann kann ich mich ab morgen auf jedem Web also einloggen mit den userdaten die ich vergeben habe


----------



## planet_fox (3. Sep. 2008)

Klappt bestens !


----------



## FuchurOnline (26. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

eine vielleicht etwas blöde Frage, aber wo und wie genau stellt mal das globale Passwort für alle Webstats ein? Habe im Adminbereich nichts gefudnen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## planet_fox (26. Nov. 2008)

Administration ---> Eigenschaften ---> Sonstiges ganz unten


----------



## FuchurOnline (26. Nov. 2008)

da unten ist das also versteckt 

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis! 

Gruß
Stefan


----------

